# Bambino too big?



## arislan (Jun 6, 2013)

How bout its smaller sized big brother the classic?

Left is the little Bambi, right is the big bro Classic









The dial face off









All about the dome. Hard to notice in the pics but little Bambi has a slightly higher dome









Crowns. Drill lugs for big bro. Also notice big bro is a little thick...









The guts. Big bro is a little exposed









A closer look at their handsome faces. Some chicks would dig one and some dudes the other









Some dome warping goodness

All in all, apart from the differences above, big bro Classic is also hand wind, hacking and 3 times as dear

Shoes on both are serviceable but @21mm, not a lot of options

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Memento Vivere (Dec 31, 2011)

Absolutely. The V4 is ludicrous with its 22mm lugs.

While I'm not hating on anyone's right to like oversized watches, Orient should at least throw the rest of us a bone and release a Bambino at 38mm and 20mm lugs. Size indiscretions aside, it's a great ultra affordable - just one I'll admire from afar.


----------



## RotorRonin (Oct 3, 2014)

Memento Vivere said:


> Absolutely. The V4 is ludicrous with its 22mm lugs.
> 
> While I'm not hating on anyone's right to like oversized watches, Orient should at least throw the rest of us a bone and release a Bambino at 38mm and 20mm lugs. Size indiscretions aside, it's a great ultra affordable - just one I'll admire from afar.


This.


----------



## Watch Obsessive (Dec 9, 2010)

I've owned the first version of white dialed Bambino for about 3 years. I love the look and vintage styling but it's definitely too big, especially for my 6.5" wrist. I've been wearing my Seiko Sarb035 pretty much daily since I got it and the 38mm size is so much better.

It's a shame about the Bambino, I'm probably gonna end up selling as it rarely gets worn now. It's a great looking piece but too large for it's purpose as a vintage dress watch.

I'll keep looking on eBay for a proper vintage piece with the same styling.


----------



## _MS_ (Jun 25, 2015)

Yes.
Dress watches look good with the size of 36-38mm without crown and 38-40mm (with crown).


----------



## shea2812 (Jun 25, 2016)

6.5 wrist ere. Bambino was in my radar, but after trying it, its off. A little bit on the larger side. My Seikomatic at 36.5mm is just about right. Now a Sarb is in view. I am seriously hoping that it is a mite too large for me too!!!


----------



## Watch Obsessive (Dec 9, 2010)

shea2812 said:


> 6.5 wrist ere. Bambino was in my radar, but after trying it, its off. A little bit on the larger side. My Seikomatic at 36.5mm is just about right. Now a Sarb is in view. I am seriously hoping that it is a mite too large for me too!!!


Your wrist is the same as mine so the Sarb should be perfect. 033 or 035?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jdelcue (Apr 1, 2014)

shea2812 said:


> 6.5 wrist ere. Bambino was in my radar, but after trying it, its off. A little bit on the larger side. My Seikomatic at 36.5mm is just about right. Now a Sarb is in view. I am seriously hoping that it is a mite too large for me too!!!






























SARB035 on a 6.5" wrist. Take off three links and pull out the one notch of micro adjustment on the buckle. Fits like a glove.

Sent from my E5823


----------



## Watch Obsessive (Dec 9, 2010)

jdelcue said:


> SARB035 on a 6.5" wrist. Take off three links and pull out the one notch of micro adjustment on the buckle. Fits like a glove.
> 
> Sent from my E5823


I concur.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ssada416 (Jul 16, 2015)

Memento Vivere said:


> Absolutely. The V4 is ludicrous with its 22mm lugs.
> 
> While I'm not hating on anyone's right to like oversized watches, Orient should at least throw the rest of us a bone and release a Bambino at 38mm and 20mm lugs. Size indiscretions aside, it's a great ultra affordable - just one I'll admire from afar.


+1 Bambino v2 is the only watch over 38mm I have. Others are 38 or smaller. I love the design so I'm trying to accept this gigantic watch.


----------



## WackoPants (Jun 29, 2016)

Memento Vivere said:


> Absolutely. The V4 is ludicrous with its 22mm lugs.
> 
> While I'm not hating on anyone's right to like oversized watches, Orient should at least throw the rest of us a bone and release a Bambino at 38mm and 20mm lugs. Size indiscretions aside, it's a great ultra affordable - just one I'll admire from afar.


My sentiments exactly. C'MON, ORIENT!!!


----------



## WichitaViajero (Feb 22, 2013)

What is the length of the watch, lug to lug vertically?

just curios



arislan said:


> How bout its smaller sized big brother the classic?
> 
> Left is the little Bambi, right is the big bro Classic
> 
> ...


----------



## drsparkman (May 1, 2015)

And here I thought I was the only one who thought these were oversized. I bought a v.2 anyway because I fell in love with the version with the cream dial and blue hands. I still wear it and like it, even though I think it's too big for my smaller wrist. I do wish they offered it in 38mm.


----------



## Alden (Jul 24, 2015)

I have two of the V2 Bambinos and I also have a 7.65" wrist, so too big? Not really. Not on me. 

I would like a Star one day though. I have several 36, 38, and 39mm watches, and I wear them all. 

I have a 20mm strap on one Bambino and you can't tell it's one mm smaller than the lug width unless you hold a magnifying glass to it.


----------



## rahlo1 (Aug 4, 2016)

I have both watches also. The classic is much nicer than the bambino IMHO. My black leather strap with clasp should be waiting for me when i get home


----------



## Bosman (Jul 13, 2014)

I also have both. Got the version 1 of the bambino about a year or so ago, it totally did not disappoint one bit. My wrist is 6.5 to 6.75 inches and it does wear a bit big, but I upgraded to a great Dassari strap and deployant clasp and it looks great! But a few weeks ago I got the Orient Star Classic and honestly it just is clearly a superior watch and for me the size looks better "to me" on my wrist. Thus my Bambino is now for sale se here https://www.watchuseek.com/f29/fs-o...us-dassari-strap-deployant-clasp-3492282.html

So in summary the Bambi is a fantastic watch and if you like a larger watch you can't go wrong, it is a classic. But for me the OS Classic is just a better fit for me.


----------



## Watch Obsessive (Dec 9, 2010)

Bosman said:


> I also have both. Got the version 1 of the bambino about a year or so ago, it totally did not disappoint one bit. My wrist is 6.5 to 6.75 inches and it does wear a bit big, but I upgraded to a great Dassari strap and deployant clasp and it looks great! But a few weeks ago I got the Orient Star Classic and honestly it just is clearly a superior watch and for me the size looks better "to me" on my wrist. Thus my Bambino is now for sale se here https://www.watchuseek.com/f29/fs-o...us-dassari-strap-deployant-clasp-3492282.html
> 
> So in summary the Bambi is a fantastic watch and if you like a larger watch you can't go wrong, it is a classic. But for me the OS Classic is just a better fit for me.


Care to share some pics? Come on, don't be shy.

I'm thinking about selling my V1 Bambino and I'm currently looking for a replacement. I have a obsession with the silver dial Longines Heritage Conquest at the moment but considering cheaper alternatives.

I love the look of the bambino when's it not being worn but once it's on my 6.5" wrist I go off it quickly. Such a shame.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bosman (Jul 13, 2014)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Watch Obsessive (Dec 9, 2010)

Bosman said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Looks really good. How's the bracelet?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bosman (Jul 13, 2014)

Really nice and you can get a good fit.


----------



## phreeze2k1 (Oct 28, 2015)

arislan said:


> How bout its smaller sized big brother the classic?
> 
> Left is the little Bambi, right is the big bro Classic
> 
> ...


I think the dome crystal makes a bit bigger.


----------



## belfastbiker (Jan 7, 2017)

Strangely, prefer the look of the budget Orient.


----------



## buyingtime (Jan 29, 2011)

I tend to like the classic for this style watch, especially for the 6.5" wrists.


----------



## ClasicFan (Dec 9, 2015)

Hey guys. Orient star for its price should have Sapphire crystal and not mineral. My wrist is 6.75" and I wear watches with case size range of 39 to 42 mm. 
It really depends on lenght of the lugs how will watch sit on the wrist. Watch with 42mm case and shorter lugs where measurements lug to lug doesnt exceed 48mm will still look good on smaler wrist.
But than again it is our personal taste and what we feel comfortable with.
I prefer Bambino look over one star. Even prefer Orient logo on Bambino then one star logo. Both watcbes are nice pieces but in terms value for money Bambino is a clear winner for me. My new Bambino cream dial with blue hands is on its way.
I do agree that Orient shoud issue in 38mm case size for people with smaller wrists or watch enthusiasts thet preffer smaller case sizes.


----------



## Capital Collector (Nov 27, 2016)

Watch Obsessive said:


> Care to share some pics? Come on, don't be shy.
> 
> I'm thinking about selling my V1 Bambino and I'm currently looking for a replacement. I have a obsession with the silver dial Longines Heritage Conquest at the moment but considering cheaper alternatives.
> 
> ...


I have the silver dial conquest and it really is beautiful. If you are looking for something a bit cheaper, might be worth hunting around Ebay for a similar vintage look


----------



## Watch Obsessive (Dec 9, 2010)

Capital Collector said:


> I have the silver dial conquest and it really is beautiful. If you are looking for something a bit cheaper, might be worth hunting around Ebay for a similar vintage look


Hey,

I actually bought myself one a few months back, it's awesome, got lucky as I found a lovely used one in perfect condition for a great price.

Finally joined the Longines club

Sold the Bambino last week as it was too big for me and no longer of use.

Cheers.


----------



## Capital Collector (Nov 27, 2016)

congrats! I love mine.

I also picked up a 40s/50s Roamer with a similar look a few weeks ago. Still rocking my v4 bambino though!


----------



## pork chop (Jun 24, 2010)

arislan said:


> How bout its smaller sized big brother the classic?
> 
> Left is the little Bambi, right is the big bro Classic
> 
> ...


----------



## hairy (Dec 16, 2011)

ClasicFan said:


> Hey guys. Orient star for its price should have Sapphire crystal and not mineral. My wrist is 6.75" and I wear watches with case size range of 39 to 42 mm.
> It really depends on lenght of the lugs how will watch sit on the wrist. Watch with 42mm case and shorter lugs where measurements lug to lug doesnt exceed 48mm will still look good on smaler wrist.
> But than again it is our personal taste and what we feel comfortable with.
> I prefer Bambino look over one star. Even prefer Orient logo on Bambino then one star logo. Both watcbes are nice pieces but in terms value for money Bambino is a clear winner for me. My new Bambino cream dial with blue hands is on its way.
> I do agree that Orient shoud issue in 38mm case size for people with smaller wrists or watch enthusiasts thet preffer smaller case sizes.


Sapphire for a huge domed crystal would be super expensive and prone to shattering


----------



## jeffaudit0821 (Jan 12, 2017)

Bambinos, as well as any other classic watch appear slightly smaller with the light brown leather (croc) band












The Bulova on the right is the same diameter as the Bambino, 40mm but the black band causes a sharper definition. The Bulova Murren is a chunkier watch but the color contrast will tell. I learned this from a photographer that does work with fashion magizines.


----------



## mastersword (Aug 29, 2016)

That dome on the Bambino just does it for me. Bought one for my dad for Xmas and I'm probably gonna buy one for myself. I have a small wrist and when I tried on the Bambino it fit perfectly.


----------



## Mondy (Aug 7, 2016)

All this whining about small wrists. The majority of the dress watches are 38 and smaller. This is one area where guys with small wrists have much more choice than us with bigger. I have the opposite problem. I wish they would make orient star in 42mm also.


----------



## apudabam (Aug 18, 2013)

Mondy said:


> All this whining about small wrists. The majority of the dress watches are 38 and smaller. This is one area where guys with small wrists have much more choice than us with bigger. I have the opposite problem. I wish they would make orient star in 42mm also.


Mostly because it's a vintage style though. I have a 6.75 wrist and it looks slighlyy too big for me. But the watch is just so smooth and appears so flat that it looks great


----------



## sphynx88 (Jan 28, 2010)

Agreed - for me I find the design should have a 38-39mm.


----------

